

Test if your website is blocked in China - hughesey
http://viewdns.info/chinesefirewall/?hn

======
rabidsnail
1) It's down

2) Where is it testing from? Being blocked in China isn't binary; the great
firewall is intentionally leaky. There are a lot of sites you can get to from
western hotels that you can't from cyber cafes, for example.

------
Intermediate
I wont trust it a lot since it says torproject.org is not blocked anywhere in
China <http://viewdns.info/chinesefirewall/?domain=torproject.org>

